# Perdido Bay Map



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Is there a contour map of Perdido Bay ?
that would show depths, reefs that sort of thing ?
i have search the Internet and can't find one.

thanks
Kevin


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't believe so, that's usually something that a depth finder pre-map will show, or you'll have to find on your own.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Try google maps, it shows enough to figure out some things. I wouldn't go by anything but my own eyes in that area. Beware of "really" shallow areas when navigating through the Bay and Island.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Try this, the zoom bar is in the lower right corner of map . . .

http://sailvector.com/10/Santa-Rosa-Sound-to-Wolf-Bay


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thank you*



BentStraight said:


> Try this, the zoom bar is in the lower right corner of map . . .
> 
> http://sailvector.com/10/Santa-Rosa-Sound-to-Wolf-Bay


 
Thank you
that is very helpful.
I am surprised that you can't buy maps like that.
but, i will just print one to have as a reference.

I see the State line goes right down thru the bay, is there any markers showing it ?

thanks
Kevin


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You can....I own that chart....You can get it at West Marine.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I think there is a line on the water out there for the state boundary


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thanks*



Duke S said:


> I think there is a line on the water out there for the state boundary


 
Thanks :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: I was just thinking because of the fishing license thing, I wasn't planning on buying a FL license too .

Kevin


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thank you*



X-Shark said:


> You can....I own that chart....You can get it at West Marine.


 
Thanks, i looked on there web site, i didn't see it there, but i will go there when i get down there, or maybe i can call them, and get it that way.

Kevin


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Try this one.

http://earthnc.com/online-nautical-charts

It's kinda pain in the arse because you have to zoom into what you're looking for, but it covers Prededo....


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Kevin B said:


> Thank you
> that is very helpful.
> I am surprised that you can't buy maps like that.
> but, i will just print one to have as a reference.
> ...


No state line but they normally won't call a foul on you unless you're fishing a shoreline that you don't have a license to (i.e. fishing AL side with FL only license and vice-versa). But even then I haven't experienced or heard about them checking licenses to make sure you're on the right 'side'


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Be legal for wherever you might get checked and you are good to go. Just don't stray to the FL side.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

There was some free software that would read the free e-charts that you can download from NOAA.

If you have an I-phone there is an app for ~$10 that has the NOAA charts.

I'll see if I can find the names of them if you are interested.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thank you*



flcaptainbill said:


> There was some free software that would read the free e-charts that you can download from NOAA.
> 
> If you have an I-phone there is an app for ~$10 that has the NOAA charts.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the names of them if you are interested.


 

Thank you, but i don't have a smart phone, i may just end up buying a FL licence too to be on the safe side. i just want to make sure i am totally legal.

Kevin


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

If anyone is interested the ones I was talking about are Naveonics for the Ipone and Open CPN (http://opencpn.org/ocpn/ )for the PC.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> No state line but they normally won't call a foul on you unless you're fishing a shoreline that you don't have a license to (i.e. fishing AL side with FL only license and vice-versa). But even then I haven't experienced or heard about them checking licenses to make sure you're on the right 'side'


Well many....many years ago...I'm here to tell ya. I got the fine. I made 4 casts....No fish in possession. $130 Fine. I was in a boat. We were not up aginst the shore. It was near Ono Island across from Galvaz.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

*License*



X-Shark said:


> Well many....many years ago...I'm here to tell ya. I got the fine. I made 4 casts....No fish in possession. $130 Fine. I was in a boat. We were not up aginst the shore. It was near Ono Island across from Galvaz.


 
Ya, I think it is only about $47.00 for a non-res FL license, i will have to buy 1 for my father in law too,
But it is better to be safe then sorry.

Kevin


----------



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

A "Top Spot" map is what you want. These maps are sold at most good fishing tackle stores. They are contour maps. They also show much more than water depth. They show boat landings, good fishing spots and much more.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Get the Fl. license. Only a few bucks and you can fish anywhere you want, no worries.
Big Lagoon has a lot of fish holding water......


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I found some Maps, Captain Seagull's Sportfishing charts.
They just came out with 2 new ones one of Perdido Bay, and one of Pensacola Bay.
They look like pretty decent maps. if any one needs one.
And it only took me about 30 seconds to figure out why you guys like fishing by 3 mile bridge. lol

Kevin


----------

